# Returning to the UK after a few years away



## BruceB (Apr 1, 2021)

Well, more than a few I guess. Anyway, hi!

I'm in the market to replace my Rocket Cinelli which we had to sell when we came back to the UK from Canada and our Sette just fried itself as well (likely chewed through yet another gear set).

Weirdly I'm finding it difficult to find retailers online for this stuff for the UK? So far of note I've only come across Bella Barista, but I'm curious to know if there are an other decent websites for buying kit from that should also be considered?


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Lots of UK dealer use this site , Are you after new or good used equipment ? also stating you location in the UK to a nearest town will help as well

Have fun on the forum


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@BruceB are you the same BruceB who used to frequent TMC?


----------



## BruceB (Apr 1, 2021)

Instant no more ! said:


> Lots of UK dealer use this site , Are you after new or good used equipment ? also stating you location in the UK to a nearest town will help as well
> 
> Have fun on the forum


 Hi there, I should have stated more clearly I'm looking at online retailers so hadn't considered location to be an issue, though it would be Cambridge. I know of Coffee World just north of Cambridge is all.



dfk41 said:


> @BruceB are you the same BruceB who used to frequent TMC?


 Sorry, what was TMC? I can't recall the acronym meaning.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BruceB said:


> Hi there, I should have stated more clearly I'm looking at online retailers so hadn't considered location to be an issue, though it would be Cambridge. I know of Coffee World just north of Cambridge is all.
> 
> Sorry, what was TMC? I can't recall the acronym meaning.


 TooMuchCoffee.......it was a coffee forum that folded a few years ago. One of the mods shared your name!


----------



## BruceB (Apr 1, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> TooMuchCoffee.......it was a coffee forum that folded a few years ago. One of the mods shared your name!


 Ahhh, alas no, I've been on a number of different forums hence my confusion!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@BlackCatCoffeewho are another forum sponsor sell espresso equipment and while I haven't bought from them myself, what I have seen of their dealing leads me to believe them to be honest and reliable.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dallah said:


> @BlackCatCoffeewho are another forum sponsor sell espresso equipment and while I haven't bought from them myself, what I have seen of their dealing leads me to believe them to be honest and reliable.


 Been around a while, always given good service.


----------



## BruceB (Apr 1, 2021)

Good to know, thank you


----------

